# My mid life crisis....



## mb101 (Mar 14, 2008)

Being a longtime lurker over the past year and seeing so many wonderful setups I thought I might put up my own. 
It has taken me over a year to get my system together.

Panasonic TC-P50S1 50'' 1080p Full-HD Plasma 

Denon AVR-2310CI

Sony DVP-NS708H

Sony CDP-211 (an oldie but a goodie)

Speakers.

Monitor Audio RS-6 and RSLCR (Rosenut) Home audition was essential in choosing these speakers

Axiom QS4 v1

Martin Logan Dynamo sub 10" Sub (old version, new to me) Hidden from view behind the entertainment unit.

My youngest son is on the couch, he was watching Ratatouille while I was taking photo's

Unfortunately during this process I have developed a Illness.... upgraditis :spend:

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

mb101 said:


> Unfortunately during this process I have developed a Illness.... upgraditis :spend:


Join the club!! :bigsmile:

You have some very nice gear there! :T


----------



## eaglerider94 (Mar 19, 2008)

Where is his popcorn and goodies?


----------



## mb101 (Mar 14, 2008)

Unfortunately he finished the popcorn all off so I cleaned up the area before taking a few pic's.

I'm still thinking about what I want to upgrade next, honestly I'm leaning towards a new CDP, the Exposure 2010S2 I heard was amazing. As much as we watch movies I'm finding that we listen to music more. I know I know blasphemy.

Any other suggestions in general?


----------



## linda5508 (Jan 28, 2010)

Ha Ha, I'm looking to upgrade as well. Your setup looks pretty good by the way. And my home is never this tidy...lol.


----------



## H_Roark (Apr 3, 2011)

Great setup, I love seeing anyone with Monitor audio speakers. Especially the RS series. I have the RS8's in cherry finish and I love the sound.


----------



## mb101 (Mar 14, 2008)

Recently upgraded my sony cd player to a Bryston Bcd-1, what a wonderful sound.:dancebanana:


----------

